# Honda Brings Kushi E-Bike to UK Market



## Ellrot (May 17, 2010)

Lead Acid batts?? I'd like to change em to Lithium.. and what about this?? http://www.wilcodirect.co.uk/product/men-s-bikes/cycle-electric-bike-viking-ego24


----------

